# Kam Act mk2 any ideas???



## 500 fps

Here's a link to a completed auction. I think the final price is pretty typical of what these go for. I bought mine in the upper $200's about 5 years ago.


Well, I couldn't get the link to work. The final bid amount was $358 on ebay. You can conduct a completed item search on ebay for "Kam act" and you can see it for yourself.


----------



## 3dbowmaster

If you was to put a string on it....do not pull it back....
I finally was able to find a guy that had one and right before he was going to bring it to me, he decided to shoot it. Needless to say the limbs ain't what they use to be.....


----------



## RealDakota

Good advice above. I also bought one about 5 years ago as well and paid around $250. In good condition, they typically go for about $350. Of the "collectible" compounds that show up with any regularity, they probably are the most valuable.


----------



## salozier9191

500 fps said:


> Here's a link to a completed auction. I think the final price is pretty typical of what these go for. I bought mine in the upper $200's about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> Well, I couldn't get the link to work. The final bid amount was $358 on ebay. You can conduct a completed item search on ebay for "Kam act" and you can see it for yourself.


500fps...

thanks for the info... it will come in handy. Thanks again 


salozier9191


----------



## WVBowhunter

The Kam Act was produced in 1974, fewer than 1000 were ever produced. I spoke to Gail Martin back about 82 or 83 at a Super bow festival in Pennsylvania sponsored by the old Bowhunters discount warehouse. He said they didn't know how to build limbs for them back then and that 80% of them had there limbs fail within the first year. So being realistic there are probably less than 50 working models left today. It truly was ahead of its time in many aspects being the first cam bow, adjustable from 25 to 80 lbs and a very large range of draw lengths. Yes I have a working model, that never gets pulled  I also had one in 1974, I spent about $400 dollars on archery gear that year and was in the Army making about $2000 a year,,the wife still reminds of this today


----------



## gordon

*Vintage Bows*

Got one in my collection also,great shape have all the extra cables for it.This one is their Hunter version and the limbs are like new.I spoke with Terry Martin a few years back and he was able to send me a copy of instructions for it.What a puzzle!Good luck


----------



## Larry Tapper

I also have one that I shot for years it was a great bow for its time Did have new limbs put on it, they are white and the rest is camo. I also have the catolog from that era. May sell it down the road.


----------



## buckslayer58

*Kam-Act*

I have just picked up one of these bow's and would like to know what it is worth and if there was any one to buy them.also any info. on it would help.Thanks Kevin


----------

